# Spirit Baptism



## D. Paul (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm not necessarily looking for explanations of differences between water baptism and Spirit baptism, but who (denominationally speaking) teaches that there is only one baptism, that being Spirit baptism when we confess Jesus as Lord and Savior? 

My sister in law explained this belief to my wife and I thought it odd. Neither do they "believe in" tithing. (secondary issue) 

But does anyone know what denomination teaches this? Other things that have been mentioned at times sound antinomian to me (not under law but under grace etc etc) but I 'm hoping to nail down the denom. (They attend no church locally...all via computer) 

I know, I know, there are many issues wrapped up here, but for now, who teaches this? They must be hyper-dispensational but even Hagee won't go this far.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 20, 2007)

Also, 
In what places in Scripture would you say that Spirit Baptism is being referred to and not Water Baptism?


----------

